# switched reluctance motors and drives



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I just received " Control Engineering " March 2010 issue . great read on SR motors and controllers . Go to this article online at (page 38 )www.controleng.com/archive


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You can get similar torque effects to a switched reluctance motor using an alternator. i.e. at 0 speed maximum torque with higher current to the rotor and increased speed as the rotor current is decreased. Effective control will be a challenge but I'm going to try.


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm still fairly new to these but I just started working for www.srmdrives.com and it's pretty exciting. The website doesn't have much info but we just assembled a preproduction motor and controller and we started basic testing this week. There is a lot of interest in these and I'm hoping this project will work out well. We already have a few second generation designs that look promising and this technology does seem to have some nice advantages. I'll be reporting back here if all goes well and we will get them in some test vehicles asap. The software has a ways to go so it will be a couple months before we have a full-up system but initial testing is going well.

Gary Krysztopik
www.ZWheelz.com - starting another 911 conversion for racing
www.ACEAA.org
www.srmdrives.com
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/ 
San Antonio, TX


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Have you checked out the Lectra cycle? These are no longer in production, but they used a 24 volt switched reluctance motor. The link is to a Yahoo support group.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

EVfun said:


> Have you checked out the Lectra cycle? These are no longer in production, but they used a 24 volt switched reluctance motor. The link is to a Yahoo support group.


interesting bike they must have been expensive. thats the first sr motor in production ev's I know of . ps page 38 in control eng


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

gary k said:


> I'm still fairly new to these but I just started working for www.srmdrives.com and it's pretty exciting. The website doesn't have much info but we just assembled a preproduction motor and controller and we started basic testing this week. There is a lot of interest in these and I'm hoping this project will work out well. We already have a few second generation designs that look promising and this technology does seem to have some nice advantages. I'll be reporting back here if all goes well and we will get them in some test vehicles asap. The software has a ways to go so it will be a couple months before we have a full-up system but initial testing is going well.
> 
> Gary Krysztopik
> www.ZWheelz.com - starting another 911 conversion for racing
> ...


page 39 has links , rockey mountain I think has a 16 hour on line class at 850.00 bucks . these motors can deliver huge power (no rotor heat) about one year ago I googled sr motors , this one was for a racing car it claimed 150 lbs., 20,000 rpm , 750 continuous hp . can't find that link . hope the job works out , should be a blast.


----------

